# NarutoART : Akatsuki, Naruto, Madara, Hinata, etc



## LaviRavi (Aug 6, 2009)

*NarutoART : Akatsuki, Naruto, Madara, etc*

Hello! I'm Link removed from DA.. I just joined today, and I'm posting around on various parts of the forums! ^__^

Since I'm a Naruto Fan Artist, I will post some of my artwork here : 
Please tell me what you think, and yes, lots of the artwork i'll be posting is -slightly- older, so there _will_ be anatomy mistakes. :/













That's all I'll be posting for now, but if you'd like to see more, I have *a lot* more on my deviantART. XD *Link removed*
Also, if you also have a DA, I'd love to talk there too! (:


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 6, 2009)

I think I'm a watcher of yours ^^
They're all amazing works, the coloring style and the lines are very advanced. I love all the pictures 
especially that MadaraTobi pic in b/w, it's really symbolic and inspirational. I can feel his sinister aura. The Pein picture is simply gorgeous. Great work on the painting, same applies for Nagato and the arc tribute.

In total, a very strong welcome to the art section ^^


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, very impressive! I like your Akatsuki pieces the best.


----------



## Elle (Aug 6, 2009)

You have some great stuff ~ especially love the chapter compilations and Akatsuki pieces.  Look forward to seeing more from you.  It's fun to have a new artist to *watch* on DA.  Welcome to NF!


----------



## Oggi (Aug 6, 2009)

great, great pieces!  I'm in love with the first three pek

-goes to watch on DevArt-


----------



## Willy Wonka (Aug 6, 2009)

Very awesome indeed!  I like the Madara one the best though pek


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

e-nat said:


> I think I'm a watcher of yours ^^
> They're all amazing works, the coloring style and the lines are very advanced. I love all the pictures
> especially that MadaraTobi pic in b/w, it's really symbolic and inspirational. I can feel his sinister aura. The Pein picture is simply gorgeous. Great work on the painting, same applies for Nagato and the arc tribute.
> 
> In total, a very strong welcome to the art section ^^




Wow, you are? Then I should definitely watch you back on DA then. ^^
and thank you very much for the very complimenting comment. (: I highly appreciate it.
and thanks! (= The art section is very fun place to be at.


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

Quincy James said:


> Wow, very impressive! I like your Akatsuki pieces the best.



thank you! XD  It makes me happy to hear you like my arts. (:


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

Elle said:


> You have some great stuff ~ especially love the chapter compilations and Akatsuki pieces.  Look forward to seeing more from you.  It's fun to have a new artist to *watch* on DA.  Welcome to NF!



Wow, thank you! ^^ I'll be sure to update, so there will be plenty of more art from me. (: and thanks NF is a super cool forum!


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

Oggi said:


> great, great pieces!  I'm in love with the first three pek
> 
> -goes to watch on DevArt-





thanks!!  
and thank you again for the watch on DA!!


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

Willy Wonka said:


> Very awesome indeed!  I like the Madara one the best though pek



Thank you so much! ^^ The Madara one is one of my newest pieces, actually! XD So glad you like it!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2009)

*fap fap fap fap fap*


----------



## Dango (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, I can't stop staring at the first Pain picture.
The coloring is amazing. The skin is so well done; the depth really brings out a dramatic effect. The shading on the nose and the teeth in particular is ingenious--I can't stop staring at his teeth rotfl.

Love this, will rep when I can rep again, am currently out. :<!


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

Dango said:


> Wow, I can't stop staring at the first Pain picture.
> The coloring is amazing. The skin is so well done; the depth really brings out a dramatic effect. The shading on the nose and the teeth in particular is ingenious--I can't stop staring at his teeth rotfl.
> 
> Love this, will rep when I can rep again, am currently out. :<!




Wow, thank you. ^^ This is a big compliment to me and my artwork, so I really appreciate your time in commenting, thank you very much<3

and thanks! XD This makes me sound like a real newbie, but what is a Rep?


----------



## Dango (Aug 7, 2009)

rep
&& no problem, you deserve the praise. [:


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

Dango said:


> rep
> && no problem, you deserve the praise. [:



thank you again! ^^ I have rep'd you!


----------



## Floreindein (Aug 7, 2009)

It's amazing ! I like all !


----------



## kippp3 (Aug 7, 2009)

is it allowd to show nipple


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

Floreindein said:


> It's amazing ! I like all !



thank you! ^^


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

kippp3 said:


> is it allowd to show nipple



strange question, but yes I believe it is indeed allowable. it's not showing anything "inappropriate" and she is wearing a bathing suit.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2009)

Amazing detail and the colours are lovely! I gotta say that Madara one has to be my favourite <3 Keep up the amazing work


----------



## LaviRavi (Aug 7, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Amazing detail and the colours are lovely! I gotta say that Madara one has to be my favourite <3 Keep up the amazing work



Thanks!!  
And I will try too! (:


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Aug 10, 2009)

They are all so cool man, but I like the one with Naruto and his dad the Fox and the two Pain's. Good job.


----------



## Sahil (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice work and style... love all your colorings... keep it up..


----------



## Veriantor (Aug 13, 2009)

They all are very good I like the Hinata one the most.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 13, 2009)

Deva Realm is my personal favourite from the bunch, really nice work!


----------



## Brooke Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

Very well done!  Coloring is great, the style, you really capture the character's personalities and looks.^^  I'd like to see some Hidan from you sometime, I think you'd really do him justice.


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 14, 2009)

Beautiful skin tones and anatomy. Very impressive artwork.


----------

